# KETCHUPS



## cyberdigger (Jul 5, 2009)

I dig this genre, as proletarian as it might be.. wondering if anybody has some nice ketchup bottles to show us? Here's a few of mine:


----------



## Staunton Dan (Jul 5, 2009)

Here's a couple of Heinz - a #17 on the left and a #90 to the right.


----------



## madman (Jul 5, 2009)

yo cyb ill play, heres some of mine, im big on food containers..........


----------



## madman (Jul 5, 2009)

one more


----------



## madman (Jul 6, 2009)

yo ill have to admit all these cept the decos and the cambles and horton came from madpaddla fame!


----------



## cyberdigger (Jul 6, 2009)

Here's 2 more of my prized collection:


----------



## JOETHECROW (Jul 6, 2009)

Charlie........Those last two are unusual to dig around here, but very cool.[]                                                                       Joe


----------



## cyberdigger (Jul 6, 2009)

Sought after by me, at least.. a cheap thrill? perhaps.. []


----------



## JOETHECROW (Jul 7, 2009)

Here's a couple,....never was sure if the aqua was really a ketchup, but enough people claim it is...anyone know for sure?           Joe
 P.S. Antique nut....I have one of those 90's around here somewhere...if you wanna do some sorta swap or somthin'? Meds are my main thing....[]


----------



## GuntherHess (Jul 7, 2009)

> never was sure if the aqua was really a ketchup


 
 Zumwalt shows one with a label for tomato relish.  A close relative of katsup I would say.


----------



## PrivyCheese (Jul 7, 2009)

I have a #90 Do they have any value?


----------



## cyberdigger (Jul 7, 2009)

Something about the 90 reminds me of baseball..


----------



## GuntherHess (Jul 7, 2009)

The #90 (and a few other 9X numbers) are the baseball stitched styles.
 They arent rare but are a bit more collectible than average because of thier unique design. One of the classic heinz shapes.


----------

